# W8 Exhaust system: Is there an H-pipe?



## anosis03 (Mar 15, 2004)

I am planning on upgrading the exhaust system and was trying to find out if the W8 had an h-pipe and if where would it be located at?
Someone at work told me that it migth be right after the headers, but I doubt that since the two manifolds are so far apart right at the engine. I looked underneath the car and the only time the two exhaust pipes meet is where they go into the resonator. Again I don't think this is where the cross over is, but I might be wrong.
Any ideas or info is appreciated.
Thanks,
Anosis


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Exhaust system: Is there an H-pipe? (anosis03)*

No crossover. You're correct though. The only place the exhaust joins is at the resonator box. We're waiting on someone like Super Sprint to take notice in this car. Remus offers mufflers-only at $700+ - a waste of money. For now, I had the mufflers removed and replaced with 2 1/2" straight-thru Magnaflows and the stock tips welded on. Cost me less than $400. I love the sound and will live with this set up until someone offers a more complete exhaust (cat or engine back).


----------



## anosis03 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: W8 Exhaust system: Is there an H-pipe? (VWGUY4EVER)*

VWGUY4EVER, I have actually done almost the same to mine, except that I also took off the resonator. So there is 2.5" pipes from where the resonator used to be to two magna flow straigth through.
I have the Wagon and the original tips now stick out about 1.5" due to the larger muffler size. Looks actually very good.
I noticed right away some low end torque increase, but at higher RPM's it seems to loose power over the stock configuration. My thinking is to have the muffler shop add a h-pipe where the resonator used to be to see if that takes care of the problem.
If I figure out how to post pictures in the forum, I will show my rear end








My shop charged me about 325 for the whole setup, hopefully he will make me a good deal on the h-pipe.
Also got a GTech PRO RR power meter that shows me the HP and Torque of the car based on g-meters. According to this device the car only got about 180HP at the weel with the current configuration. This is the 6speed, so I use second gear to do the torque and HP curve. Unfortunately I did not have that thing before I janked out the stock exhaust to get comparison data, but at least I will when I get the h-pipe in.
Thanks for your post...


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Exhaust system: Is there an H-pipe? (anosis03)*

I've bounced off the rev limiter in 3rd gear a few times..


----------



## anosis03 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: W8 Exhaust system: Is there an H-pipe? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Yeah, that thing actually ticks me off. My A6 2.7T revs above the red line for about another 300 RPM. The W8 is dead on when it cuts off the power.
Thus my 0-60 times are bad because it is only a few ten's of a mile short in second gear to make it with the G-tech, thus I need to shift a second time into third.
Do you have a GTech as well? Maybe we can compare data?
Thanks..


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Exhaust system: Is there an H-pipe? (anosis03)*

Not sure whats up with yours but 2nd gear in mine runs to almost 65 mph. No, no G-tech. It's 1st gear that has the limiter kick in around 5500 rpms...


----------



## arsimoun (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: W8 Exhaust system: Is there an H-pipe? (VWGUY4EVER)*

FWIW, I put in a GIAC chip on my 2003 W8 6-speed. No more 5500 RPM limit in first gear. Also, In first gear, as the RPMs increased, the timing was retarded. GIAC got rid of this, too.
Adam Rodman


----------



## anosis03 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: W8 Exhaust system: Is there an H-pipe? (arsimoun)*

Interesting,
My speedo shows about 58-59 MPH when I hit the red limit in second gear.
Also, I had the car up on a lift and was able to have a closer look at the exhaust system. There is a spot where the two exhaust pipes at the front of the car come to a joint, but I was not able to tell if this was just a mechanical junction or if it is actually a x-pipe conection.
Called two local VW dealers, the first one was kind enough to check the the prints of the exhaust, but was not able to confirm if that junction was indeed a x-pipe. The second dealer pretty much told me to keep my hands off of it.
My local muffler guy was also kind of hasitant to go and make an h-pipe connection, thus I am still asking guys on this forum to tell me if they know if there is an actual connection between the two exhausts.
Has anybody tried any other chips other than the Wetterauer? I used to have an other link to some site in the US that also sells a W8 chip.
How about air intake? Any manufacturer out there that makes a ram air intake?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Exhaust system: Is there an H-pipe? (anosis03)*

Keep an eye on the B5 forums. There may be a CAI kit in the works.


----------

